# Best speed solving videos together on one page



## Tony Fisher (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is a page from my new web site where I have embedded the best solves I could find on video- http://www.best-video-clips-ever.com/rubiks/speedcubing.html . I wondered if there are any others you think I should include.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 17, 2010)

Tony Fisher said:


> Here is a page from my new web site where I have embedded the best solves I could find on video- http://www.best-video-clips-ever.com/rubiks/speedcubing.html . I wondered if there are any others you think I should include.



I've been waiting for someone to do this.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 17, 2010)

for 3x3x7 you have 2:55.39 Ray, it should be 1:4x.xx Dan


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2010)

former sq2 UWR http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6aU7kd1FN8


----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

Someone did this in the form of a youtube channel. I can't remember the name though.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> Someone did this in the form of a youtube channel. I can't remember the name though.



I think it was CubingChannel


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 17, 2010)

For Golden Cube you have Ray 1:17.95 but qqwref2 got 35.49. Also, for Gigaminx, booogyooo got 9:38.28


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 17, 2010)

Pretty cool site...


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 17, 2010)

I love you.


----------



## Forte (Jul 17, 2010)

Kristopher de Asis: Skewb 4.25 Single

EDIT: Kazuhito Iimura: Square-1 13.81 Average of 12 (He calls it average of 10, but it's 12 solves)

EDIT2: Bingliang Li: Square-1 WR 12.99 Average


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

OHITA Magic, anyone?
Fishbone?


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2010)

Dene Helicube - 45.42

http://www.youtube.com/masterNZ#p/a/u/0/DMSTMw9A0L4


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 17, 2010)

Balint's WR during WC.

Balint's New WR.

Rowe's Sub-17 avg 12 OH.

I <3 these vids.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 17, 2010)

There's a Square-1 BLD video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvTlqAAJ_sM. Use that.

I just realized the Skewb video is better than the OUWR :O


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 17, 2010)

I just Fisher'd out a 42.8+.


Spoiler



[youtubehd]gPJ9L6bHmMo[/youtubehd]


----------



## Enter (Jul 17, 2010)

2x2x2?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 17, 2010)

There's a typo on Nakajima's name for the listing for his 6.57 solve. FIX IT FIX IT FIX IT!

Add his 8.72 and 14.56 (OH) WRs please.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha. I'm in two WR vids lol. Oliver and Simon.

Note - any potential world record contenders, take note.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2010)

I lol'ed at Tomasz Kiedrowicz's 3.36(Pyraminx), because in the end you see he averages like 7 haha x'D


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks,
I have added some of the suggestions. I want to keep up to date with the main world records but I regret I won't be able to add everything suggested. The site has many pages still to add along with updates for other non puzzling pages. The Speedcubing page has to be seen as world records plus some decent other solves. I will consider all suggestions though and add as many as I have time to.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2010)

Tony Fisher said:


> Thanks,
> I have added some of the suggestions. I want to keep up to date with the main world records but I regret I won't be able to add everything suggested. The site has many pages still to add along with updates for other non puzzling pages. The Speedcubing page has to be seen as world records plus some decent other solves. I will consider all suggestions though and add as many as I have time to.



I don't get why Tomasz's 3.36 should be there :S seriously xD you can find a lot of sub 3 solves


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 17, 2010)

The simple answer is I missed them. Remember my own interests lie in making puzzles so I didn't know hardly any of the solve videos until I started searching.
Now replaced it with a 2.59s.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 17, 2010)

Forte said:


> Kristopher de Asis: Skewb 4.25 Single



ahem!
WHAR SKEWB VIDEO!?!??!?! THAT 6.01 NL IS OUTDATED!111one11!!1!!!!1


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2010)

Tony Fisher said:


> The simple answer is I missed them. Remember my own interests lie in making puzzles so I didn't know hardly any of the solve videos until I started searching.
> Now replaced it with a 2.59s.



that is so true 

and that 2.59s solve is truly amazing =D


----------



## Weston (Jul 17, 2010)

Fastest full step OH single on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjqxGnIINt0

and fastest lucky OH single on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By5AAtnwjX0


----------



## qqwref (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a Helicopter Cube video, although I did not jumble it. Because it is impossible to fully and randomly scramble jumbling, if you provide a scramble you think is sufficiently good, I can film myself solving it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrZqg91fiY4

I think this is a cool idea, maybe I will go film some solves of other things and try to beat the videos listed there.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2010)

0.68 Magic
4.78 Clock
30.96 4x4
6.28 3x3


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 17, 2010)

Amazing 2x2 single:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcE1BhOfsVg

I know how to embed but I am in Switzerland right now and I cant figure out the brackets on this strange keyboard


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks. More updates now included.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Amazing 2x2 single:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcE1BhOfsVg
> 
> I know how to embed but I am in Switzerland right now and I cant figure out the brackets on this strange keyboard



That time sucks, the video is in bad lighting, and no one cares about 2x2 single.



ben1996123 said:


> 0.68 Magic
> 4.78 Clock
> 30.96 4x4
> 6.28 3x3


i think he is looking for something better quality.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 18, 2010)

I say we put oprah62's video there anyway for the LOL reaction to 3.83. =D


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 18, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I say we put oprah62's video there anyway for the LOL reaction to 3.83. =D



That is not me I was being sarcastic


----------



## Carrot (Jul 18, 2010)

no average videos? O___o but but, I still think my pyraminx 3.73 avg5 counts as fastest avg5 on youtube x'D [weeeee =D


----------



## egon.Ages (Jul 18, 2010)

How about UWR?
Teamblind, Teamsolve, Relays, ...


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 18, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing 2x2 single:
> ...



They are fine. As a non speedcuber though I have no idea if every video I choose is genuine. You guys know who's who so if you suspect any are fake that would also be good to know.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tony Fisher said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



I was joking about the 2x2 single by Ernie. It isnt very good in any way, it actually is bad. I dont really think it needs to be up there


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j97k5soPYyM
Hehe. Posting my own video xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2010)

A few more:

5.87 3x3
47.30/53.93 avg5 megaminx
7.41 square 1
1:05.14 5x5
2.45 WR 2x2 avg5
28:48.01 11x11
1:20:04.89 teraminx


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL square-1 solve. Two boxes on the cube?


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh so this is why you asked me if you could use that vid of Dan's 6x6 solve.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 5.87 3x3




This guy is fake.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 3, 2010)

Worlds fastest 3X3


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2010)

[3x3x4] Average of 5: 35.26

even though this is bad... maybe I should go for a sub-30 on video when I touch it again..


----------



## Enter (Aug 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I have a Helicopter Cube video, although I did not jumble it. Because it is impossible to fully and randomly scramble jumbling, if you provide a scramble you think is sufficiently good, I can film myself solving it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrZqg91fiY4
> 
> I think this is a cool idea, maybe I will go film some solves of other things and try to beat the videos listed there.



you have the best computer cubes videos on youtube! 




 these one is so cool 
so mr Tony Fisher please add this video!!!


----------



## zidan3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Michal already has recorded better 7x7 (3:27.13)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd_W-TUv6yQ


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 3, 2010)

What is the fastest Teraminx time? I mean a real one not a computer one.


----------



## brunson (Aug 4, 2010)

There's no video of Erik's 0.96 2X2 solve, is there? I can't even start the timer, R U R' U' and stop the timer in that amount of time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 5.87 3x3
> ...



I dont think so, he has an official sub 9 single

EDIT: Brunson: I am not a carrot.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Uhh... no he doesn't?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2010)

Wasn't that at an unofficial comp? I think he got a 8.xy at an unofficial comp.


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Wasn't that at an unofficial comp? I think he got a 8.xy at an unofficial comp.



Ya, but like 30 moves and setup.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 5.87 3x3
> ...



It just doesn't add up
Why does he average ~15 3 months ago, but gets a sub 6 single 7 months ago, when he had to have averaged ~20-21?


----------



## tanapak1 (Aug 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 5.87 3x3



Fastest Retry?


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just did a 59:21.43 on the teraminx. Sub 1-hour!! Would this be good enough to get on the page recently created? I haven't edited the video yet.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 7, 2010)

videos of crazy fast solves like this always inspire me...immediately after watching the megaminx WR video I just went and beat my old megaminx PB single...i should watch videos more often


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> I just did a 59:21.43 on the teraminx. Sub 1-hour!! Would this be good enough to get on the page recently created? I haven't edited the video yet.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-FJCqZbGXQ


----------

